# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  I used my printer to print some parts of it!

## wenganxiang

In case of accident, I asked for  the stl files of printer parts from the Geeetech service. Then I printed them. A
Not badly, Geeetech 3D printer’s performance on printing these models!  It may save me lots of time on replacing with a new one if a part is broken.
Actually, I really hope all the parts I printed will not be used forever.

----------

